# How many push-up do you have to do?



## Hick_schell (22 Apr 2003)

How many push-ups do you have to do and how many sit-ups do you have to do?
  :evil:        :evil:


----------



## Genesis (22 Apr 2003)

Fitness requirements 

For the pushups make sure your hands are directly below your shoulders, wide grip pushups are not allowed, and for the situps make sure your heals are touching your butt so your legs are at 90 degrees to your body. I failed the test as I was too dumb to realize you needed to do close grip pushups, I plan on redoing the test within the next couple of weeks. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tyrnagog (22 Apr 2003)

I thought the 90 degree thing was your knees... not your feet being right to your bum.

shows what I know.. 

When you did your push-ups... did you have to do nose to the ground or did you just have to make a 90 degree angle with your elbows?


----------



## Genesis (22 Apr 2003)

I did the test two weeks ago and this is exactly how it went for me:

1) Step Test - 3 minutes of up two three, down two three, done much faster than I thought. There are a maximum of three 3 minute tests, and you only do the next one if you pass the one before it. You have to pass the first one to pass the test, the other ones are just to make you stand out compared to other recruits I guess. I passed the first test but failed the second one.

2) Grip Test - Hold your arm out to your side parallel to the floor. Breath in and as you breathe out pull the grip tester (not sure what it‘s called) and slowly lower your arm to your side. You get two pulls with each hand and the best two are added. I needed a combined score of 75 (male under 35) and got 118.

3) Pushup Test - Lay flat on the ground on your stomach, feet together with your hands directly below your shoulders. Once you push up for the first time your hands and feet can‘t move, as soon as they do the test is over. Your arms must be at 90 degrees for a pushup to count. The hardest part is the hands directly below your shoulder, they are _much_ harder than wide grip. I only got 12 and I needed 19 (I was completely humiliated). By the way you have as long a you want to complete the test, but the longer you take the more tired your muscles get.

4) Situp Test - Lay on your back, the instructor will stick your heels up to your butt and sit on them. You have to have your fingers on your temple and a situp only counts when your elbow touches your knee. I needed 19 and got 21.

So I just failed the pushups but failing one means you fail them all. Also, the first test is free (the army paid for it) but each retest comes out of your pocket and is about $50. So make sure you can do the test before you go so you don‘t have to spend any money.


----------



## Korus (22 Apr 2003)

That‘s kinda wierd about the situps, Genesis. When I did my physical almost a year ago, it was 90 degrees at the knees, hands cupping the ears, and elbows to the knees.. ditto for PT on basic, and I‘m pretty sure the information I got when I was joining said 90 degrees at the knees too.

It‘s possible that whoever did your physical had you do it a different way...


----------



## Genesis (22 Apr 2003)

Yeah, I had read all the way through recruiting that it was 90 degrees at the knee, but the lady that gave me my test stuck my heels all the way to my butt, which made it quite a bit harder. I think she was new to the training as she wasn‘t the same lady that the recruiting office gave me. Hopefully I get a different tester when I go back.


----------



## shado_wolf (22 Apr 2003)

If you‘re new to all this you will learn that there are many different accounts of what happens at a physical fitness test.

Hick_schell, I would recommend applying online if you are interested as they will mail you a copy of the information package and an application.  It is not a full application like I believed, just a way of getting them to mail you all the info.

Another thing I haven‘t seen mentioned to you is the 2.4 KM in 11:55 or less. (I just managed this myself YAHOO!)

Good luck.

Dylan


----------



## Korus (22 Apr 2003)

They don‘t make you run 2.4km for your physical test, instead you do the step test..


----------



## shado_wolf (22 Apr 2003)

Correct, but you must complete a self test and sign and date the document that says you did the run, push ups and the sit ups.


----------



## Korus (22 Apr 2003)

heh, oh yeah..


----------



## Veteran`s son (23 Apr 2003)

Preparing for the self-test, I have 20 situps(in 53 seconds) and 20 pushups(over 35 years old age group).

I haven‘t done the 2.4km run yet as I want to join a fitness program this week or next week to be in better shape before I begin running!

The problem is that I am planning to submit my application to the Reserves this week!

Can I submit the Self-Test and leave the section concerning the run blank(before I attempt the Fitness Test, I would have completed the run, though) so I can get my CF Reserves application in quicker?

Any advice or opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## Genesis (23 Apr 2003)

I‘m sure this isn‘t going to make some people happy but when I returned my application I had not done the run yet. I had spent 3 months training for it but as there was snow outside and I just can‘t run on the treadmill (I just get too hot with no breeze) I just put the slowest time on the application. I had done the run on a elliptical machine (much easier on the joints than running but not a substitute). I did make sure though that before I did the actual test that I had run in the allotted time. I did this as a co worker advised me at it took him 4 months from the time he sent in his application to the time the recruiter phoned him. He was wrong and within two weeks I was phoned so keep that in mind if you are going to train for the run after submitting the application.


----------



## Marauder (23 Apr 2003)

Given how many times things like this get asked, reasked, and then asked *again* (I‘m starting to think people are too **** lazy to do a search), perhaps Mike could put a "sticky post", memo, or such at the top telling people what the minimum physical requirements are and what form will let them pass the test.


----------



## Fusaki (23 Apr 2003)

> you must complete a self test and sign and date the document that says you did the run, push ups and the sit ups.


I have the form around somewhere, but I didnt bother handing it in. No one even mentioned it when I went for my fitness test. I think it‘s just some sort of liability thing, in case you keel over and die after situp #12.



> When you did your push-ups... did you have to do nose to the ground or did you just have to make a 90 degree angle with your elbows?


When I went, the tester held a pen a few inches off the ground and my chin had to touch it for each rep to count.



> 2) Grip Test - Hold your arm out to your side parallel to the floor. Breath in and as you breathe out pull the grip tester (not sure what it‘s called) and slowly lower your arm to your side. You get two pulls with each hand and the best two are added. I needed a combined score of 75 (male under 35) and got 118.


If you‘re a little guy (like myself), ask if you can make the gripping part wider. You‘ll be using more of your hand muscles to squeeze and therefore you‘ll get a better score. It works!!

On the recruiting package they say you‘ll have to do chinups, not a grip test. Chin Ups is what I trained for (I can do 12-14), but I struggled passing the grip test. I can see how this would be a bonus if you‘re built like a refrigerator (big and heavy) but I must admit I felt a bit ripped off.


----------



## clinton_84 (23 Apr 2003)

the self test info sheet they gave me here in london gave numbers to reach for chinups like they did for push ups and sit ups, but it said chinups werent part of the fitness test, but were a important part of PT during basic training and that you should be able to or be prepared do chinups for basic. i think they figure if your strong enough to do the pushups then you should be able to do the chin ups


----------



## Bert (23 Apr 2003)

Of course for the little guys at 150 lbs chin ups can be a wonderful expression of life.  Those who are heavier have more to chin-up as it were.  Hehehe


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Apr 2003)

130 pound soldiers can do lots of chin ups and run fast. 185 pound soldiers can‘t do as many chin ups and run a little slower but hit a lot harder


----------



## Bert (24 Apr 2003)

Hahaha. I was waiting for that.  

You forget a strong wind might up and carry that 130 lb soldier into enemy territory.  The 185 lb soldier would have to cross enemy lines and carry that 130 lb soldier back to his momma.  

Don‘t flame me!  There likely are more 180+ lb members here than little guys.  Hehehe.


----------



## Genesis (24 Apr 2003)

Yup, I‘m 6 foot 2, 230. I‘m definately not fat just a lot bigger than most people, thus my failure on the pushups during the test (only got 12 and needed 19). I figure I‘m pushing up about 170 pound on each pushup which wouldn‘t be bad if I weighed 170 pounds


----------



## Bert (24 Apr 2003)

Yup, I put forth a motion that anyone under 170 lbs should strap on 60 lbs on their back while doing push-ups and chin-ups.  Rucksacks should have an additional 50 lbs too and persons affected carry all the ammo for the troop.  And finally they should wear bright red T-shirts with writing on the front "Where‘s my gut dammit?  I‘m not worthy!"


----------



## Korus (24 Apr 2003)

Hows about I just drink a lot of beer to work on a pot belly?


----------



## Infanteer (24 Apr 2003)

I think a more relevent question would be

How many klicks can you ruck with 110lbs

or

How many days can you go with 2 hours of sleep

or

How many times in a row can you eat that fricken veal and lemon sauce IMP....


----------



## nbk (24 Apr 2003)

Good to know I am not the only 6ft+ (6‘4 exactly) who has a hard time with the pushups. I like the idea of short people having to do the pushups with other short people on their backs.


----------



## rolandstrong (4 May 2003)

remember that both push ups and chin ups get harder the heavier you get. Muscle weighs significantly more than fat. If you go onto any weight training programs, focus on the chin ups and push ups in multiple hand grips. I have been training the last year for course, have put on 20 pounds (to a staggering 5‘11‘ 194 pounds) from regular weight training, under the impression that i was getting stronger. Sadly, I can only squeek out 8 full chin ups from a dead hang for 3 sets. Considering how much fitness stuff I have been doing, I was hoping for more than that. Maybe I am just slowing down in my old age (34)


----------



## MethylSilane (4 May 2003)

I think there is a difference between strength (i.e bulk) and the number of reps (i.e. endurance) when you weight train.

Try doing a lower weight, and more reps to increase your endurance and see if that helps you out.


----------



## Hick_schell (12 May 2003)

I‘m 16, 6‘ and 150 pounds and I work out evry other day in my room I only have a bench press and I lift 150 and if I had some one they I can life about 180 to 200. I do curls and push up and use bar balls to work out chest ex.... I started walking home about a week ago it is about 10 Km and I run some of it. I have problems with my wrist it cracks and hurts some time when I lift a lot of wight. If anyone has any pointers of what I can do to help this and help me get fit please post back!

  :evil:        :evil:  

Chris Schell


----------



## Bert (12 May 2003)

You should probably change your name to Mr. Fitness.  Hehehehehe.

The best thing to do is to go see your doctor and make sure your don‘t have a structural or ligament or tendon problem with your wrist.  Assuming theres no problem, and I doubt there is, think about this.

Your 16 and growing rapidly.  The tendons and ligaments in your hand and the tendons in your forearm and wrist are developing too.  Cracking noises and pain will not be uncommon since your performing alot of exercises with heavy weight that utilize the arm and the wrist.  You may have to learn how not to over-do it.

I‘d recommend a more well rounded set of weight exercises.  Not just to exercise other areas but to give time for resting other muscle groups.  One day do chest, shoulder and abs, another day do upper and lower back and triceps, another day do legs, biceps, and forearms.  Then cycle back.  The web site at www.musclenow.com is good.  Unfortunately you have to pay for the information, but its really good info once you get it.

More importantly I‘d suggest warming up and training the forearms before doing exercises.
Do a couple of sets of:
palm up forearm curls, palm down forearm curls, and palms facing eacthother curls.  Use light weights so you can do about 10- 20 reps per set for 3 or 4 sets. Its just a warm up.

I‘d do the same every third training day with more weight or more reps to train the forearms
more vigorously.

I use two dumbbells at 15 bls each for at least 10 reps per set and exercise the forearms.  I just lie the forearm on my thigh and use a dumbbell per hand at the same time.  You can use a barbell but the dumbbell gives each hand its own focus.   

I speculate that the reason your wrist hurts is because the tendons in the wrist and forearm are overworked and painful.  You‘ve overworked the wrist.

I suggest for about two weeks, lay off heavy bicep curls and the bench press or any exercise that puts alot stress on the wrist.  This will take the stress of the wrists.  Do the forearm curl exercises as noted above.  This will work the overstessed tendons and help them heal.  Use light weights.  Keep this up until the pain goes away.

When the pain goes away, make sure to warm up the wrists before doing heavy exercises.  Migrate back to heavier weights slowly.  If the pain comes back, keep exercising the forearms but train with lighter weights for awhile.  Cycle the weeks with heavy and lights weights to give the wrist time to heal.

Until your 18 or 20, the wrist/forearm strength may lag relative to the rest of your body.  Keep them in good shape.

Good luck.


----------



## Tyrnagog (13 May 2003)

I had something of a similar problem with my wrsit.  Got an X-ray, but nothing was wrong.  They gave me an NSAID drug to take for 10 days (Vioxx was the brand), which cleared up the joint pain within 24 hours. 

After I went off the drug, I went back to my normal routine.  After a couple of days, my wrist hurt again slightly, but I taped it and iced it.  Haven‘t had any further troubles.  

As Bart said, it probabl is just a joint or tendon thing.. it will go away.  If the pain is excruciating, my suggestion (remember, I am NOT a pharmacist) would be to take a joint pain reliever, like something specifically for Arthritis pain.

But (and a BIG EXCLAIMER HERE) Do not do so without advisement from your doctor or health care provider.  It worked for me, but it may not for you...


----------



## Theoat (13 May 2003)

I had a similar wrist cracking sound and my doctor said it was normal just as your knuckles and other joints cracking. You might want to try wearing some hand wraps if you lift heavier weights, they make some for weightlifting and boxing wraps give a lot of support as well.


----------



## Theoat (13 May 2003)

I had a similar wrist cracking sound and my doctor said it was normal just as your knuckles and other joints cracking. You might want to try wearing some hand wraps if you lift heavier weights, they make some for weightlifting and boxing wraps give a lot of support as well.


----------



## Dire (13 May 2003)

try spraying some WD-40 on your wrist, I hear it works   


My grandpa told me a story that he sprayed it on his knees cause they were bad, Said it worked like a charm..

I thought he was BSin me.. But I asked around and he wasnt..


----------

